# can someone point me to a new career?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

....I really am starting to despise this cubicle. 

How about Alpaca's? I always see those commercials and they look so fluffy! 

You all know how much I love stray mixed breed Dogs but for the life of me, I can't see any way to MAKE a living with "mutts." Indeed, I have 3 of them and while they've paid me lots of love, it just doesn't pay the bills.

How about a Blueberry Farm? I live in an area where Blueberries are grown near Lake Michigan. 


Seriously, I'll go nuts if I don't get out of this cubicle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

doggy daycare:wink:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Linsey,

We've got a mess of them in my area. Is this what you do, coupled w/ a feed store?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to be taking a certification program to become a certified pet dog trainer (CPDT). I took a weekend long seminar this weekend that really solidified training as what I want to do.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thats great Nat. 

Funny, I actually thought of Dog Training. 

What are the best roads for doing this...reputable organizations, etc..?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dog Training, Trainer, Schools, How To Become A Dog & Animal Trainer - Animal Behavior College

This was the first place I looked at doing the certification, but I know that there are more out there. I need to do a bit more research on it, but at least I've seen the "light" and now have a tentative plan. I was going to school to become a veterinarian but for personal reasons and beliefs I don't think I can go through with it. Plus, I work in a vet clinic and see what vets do on a daily basis and I just don't think I want to do that LOL


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Natalie. Keep me informed. I'd like to maybe follow a similar path.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you know, Natalie, I've looked at their website. About $3k for all the training. Certainly a reasonable tuition price. I'd like to know how the school is viewed in the industry?....

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I do know that this "school" was mentioned in the seminar this weekend and the guest speaker is world renowned in the industry...

And you're right, the tuition is definitely reasonable...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Nat,

you said the seminar solidified what you wanted to do. 


Mind if I ask you to elaborate? Aside from the obvious(that you love Dogs)...what are some reasons?

thanks


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> doggy daycare:wink:


Yup. We do daycare, boarding, grooming, training, and puppy socialization.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm going to be posting ALL of my notes from that seminar...which I hope will help. So keep an eye out for that.

But I will say that learning about dog communication and body language and behavior just opens my eyes into this whole other world of "dog" that I never saw before. I'm sure it would have the same effect on most dog owners that don't know much about social cues that our dogs give us everyday!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm at the crossroads now as well, got my bachelors in human resources and realized that I should have stuck with animals all along. I just need to be around them to be happy. 
So I'm going to transfer my credits and go to a technical school to be a vet tech, maybe a vet, but I will probably be 40 by the time I graduate.. sigh.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I'm at the crossroads now as well, got my bachelors in human resources and realized that I should have stuck with animals all along. I just need to be around them to be happy.
> So I'm going to transfer my credits and go to a technical school to be a vet tech, maybe a vet, but I will probably be 40 by the time I graduate.. sigh.


I hear you! I just graduated with my bachelors in media studies. I'm 23. I interned at MTV and loved it, but I don't think life in NYC is for me. I think that working with dogs/animals is what I'm really meant to do. All of my relatives give me a hard time and say they don't know why I didn't pursue that. I sort of did, I originally went to school for two semesters for equine science, and then transferred. 

Now I'm a recent graduate and feel SO CONFUSED. I want to work with animals, I just have no freakin clue how to get there  I'd like to own a retail store I think, focusing on premium dog foods. But I'd also love to do a doggy daycare. I've looked into training as well.

I just truly don't know how to begin though. I'm beginning showing one of the frenchies from my friend that I live with in a few weeks. I'm SO EXCITED. I looooove being at the dog shows!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Dont worry, you'll get there  I"m also secretly plotting to open up a holistic pet food store plus supplies for active dogs like coats, backpacks, collars, life vests, etc. I already have a name in mind, but its a secret  Now, only if I could win a million dollars, that would be nice.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Right now the best place to make money is in the medical field!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

true, white.

If someone wants to be virtually guaranteed a job forever, the medical field is a great place. 

Life is tough. I'd like to tell Megg's and the others to just "do what you love" but you've got to eat and pay bills also. 

Tough call but I respect the HELL out of anyone willing to try it. And those who make a real go of it(doing what they love, their own business, etc...)...I'm in awe of you. It doesn't look easy.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Being in a cubicle reminds me of the movie Office Space! But I do enjoy that movie.Your in beautiful Michigan! Love it there! And blueberry's yum! Just like the quaintness of the state. Gee if you could open a little shop there in a remote area now that would be fun (doggy shop that is or animal shop). I enjoy going to Michigan so nice. 
Its such a bad time now though to be looking for jobs ugh! My daughter just graduated college and is still trying to find somehting first she looked in her field~ now shes looking out of her field! Nice seeing medical is hearty. My one daughter is going back to school for her degree in psychology and my others got 3 more classes to be a social worker. Good Luck with the job hunting!

Michigan Humane Society: Employment Opportunities


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> But I will say that learning about dog communication and body language and behavior just opens my eyes into this whole other world of "dog" that I never saw before. I'm sure it would have the same effect on most dog owners that don't know much about social cues that our dogs give us everyday! danemama08


You know, I couldn't agree with you more. I find it fascinating to see action photo's of dogs and see expressions in the eyes, the face and the body that are so fleeting and so subtle that you just would not have a clue unless you were specifically looking for it. 
There really is a whole world of communication going on below our knees (or in your case, below your waist) that we are, for the most part, oblivous to. 
I'm looking forward to reading your course notes as I find it rather quite interesting.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic job that is almost always hiring- police dispatchers, or other public safety dispatchers! You do sit at a console all day (or night), but it is always entertaining, and something different. I have worked in a dispatch center since I was 18, and now I am the assistant director for a 911 center. I still love my job and look forward to coming to work almost every day!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I need a new job as well, I am to the point where I absolutely despise mine.

I am definitely interested in starting a doggy daycare, but I don't have any liquid assets.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you should look into any options, Spooky. Not sure whats available...i know lending is tight right now with the banks but who knows. 


You want to know what is daunting for me? We get these corporate jobs and learn to do 1/100000000th of what business is really about. I mean, I majored in business in college. Sure. I did this...and I work for a Fortune 200 Company so my friends think I'm this business wiz. Nonsense. We have these tiny roles with these huge companies....very very specialized jobs....Kind of like a guy working for a cabinetmaker. He sits at his job all day putting hardware on cabinets. I suppose some might call him a "cabinetmaker"... but is he REALLY? I'm sure he is great at putting hardware on cabinets but would you want him building a cabinet? 

Where am I going w/ this?.... I've had similar thoughts of starting a small business. Even a Doggy Day Care has entered my thoughts.... but then I start thinking of the legalities of everything, the liability, dealing with employees, health insurance, rent, etc... Heck, I wouldn't even know where to begin. 

Daunting. Really daunting. I know, Glass Half Empty. I need a happy pill.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Contact your local Chamber of Commerce. They're a great resource for figuring out everything needed to get a business up and running :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

deb9017 said:


> Fantastic job that is almost always hiring- police dispatchers, or other public safety dispatchers! You do sit at a console all day (or night), but it is always entertaining, and something different. I have worked in a dispatch center since I was 18, and now I am the assistant director for a 911 center. I still love my job and look forward to coming to work almost every day!


How does one get into that? What kind of degree or experience?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Most agencies that hire dispatchers only require a high school diploma, and do their own basic skills tests. The training required after you are hired varies by state, but would be paid for by whatever agency you went to work for. The pay is usually pretty good, depending on what area you are in.


----------

